

Show HN: Better way to read HN on the iPad (Hacker News Padreader, Free) - BenSS

I love my iPad, but was frustrated by the experience of reading Hacker News on it. There wasn't a good way to load up both the article and the discussion in parallel like I do on the desktop. To me, all of the apps I tried in the store were deficient in some way so I made my own.<p>What I wanted:
- Load both the article and the associated discussion without fiddling
- Log me in to vote&#38;comment
- Show the top articles with info and load/add next 30 like the default view, not the 'newest' page
- Full article URL<p>An obvious feature for v1.1 would be to add an IAP to ditch the ads. The swipe/pull to the right and left to open and close the web views might be too much a departure from other apps, so I'm interested to hear feedback there. Other suggestions?<p>http://itunes.apple.com/app/hacker-news-padreader/id428331410?mt=8
======
BenSS
Clicky iTunes link: [http://itunes.apple.com/app/hacker-news-
padreader/id42833141...](http://itunes.apple.com/app/hacker-news-
padreader/id428331410?mt=8)

